# Shoe opinion please ~ PI's or Sidi's



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

I am looking at Pearly Izumi Vagabonds and Pearl Izumi Ampere. Does anyone have experience with either of these shoes? 

I am also considering the Sidi Bullet II shoes. One of my shops thinks the Sidi's are what I need, the other doesn't carry Sidi mtb and thinks the PI are just as good. Neither shop has my size in so I am waiting on both to get the shoes in stock for me to try...

I have had shimano and they were okay. I now have Specialized and they are very uncomfortable for my foot. I have a narrow heel and need a wider toe box. I'd appreciate any opinion on any of these shoes or am open to other ideas since I still got a few days to look!
Thanks


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

I really like my Sidis (Dominators), but haven't tried either of those Pearl Izumis.

One of the big arguments against Sidi that I've heard is the slippery sole, which makes it impossible to walk the Slickrock trail, for example. (Who wants to walk it, anyway?) That said, my newer Sidis (last year) have far better soles than my old ones did (~5 years ago).

My feet are about average in width and the shoes fit me fine, although I've also heard complaints that they're too narrow.

Good luck!


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Another vote for Sidi's. I have dominators though, second pair - love em! Don't know anything about the Bullet. I have owned both mtb and road sidi shoes. I have narrow feet. I wore my road Sidi's for 7 years before replacing them. My mtb shoes I replaced after about 3 years. They probably were still fine to wear, I just wanted the cool new red Dominators.  I have had the second pair of Dominators for the past 3 years as well, I have been rougher on these and it is starting to show on the toe portion of my right foot. The leather on the toe is getting thin, that is my push off and dab foot.

Funny about the Specialized shoes, every one I know who has them really dislikes them. Seems to be that every one thinks they are very uncomfortable. Do they hurt the bottom of your foot? That is what I have heard the most complaints about, pain and numbness to the bottom or ball of the foot.


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

*I didn't like the vagabonds*

I had these in the road verzion and replaced them with Sidi's - Genius 5's. They just made my feet too hot and living in AZ you battle the heat for months here. I like the Sidi's much, much better. I have Shimano mtn bike shoes and they are pretty comfy, I like them better than the PI's but not as much as my Sidi's!

Good luck!

Tiff


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I love my Sidi Dominators. They aren't meant to be hiking shoes. I have no complaints about them as long as I am riding  Hubby has gone through at least 2 pairs of Shimano/Specialized shoes in the same time I've had my Sidi's. And they should last me at least another season (hopefully another 2-3 from what I've heard).

The break-in period isn't comfortable, but after that it's fine. Once it warms up step in a stream/puddle and wear them and you won't have any problems after that!


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

badjenny said:


> Another vote for Sidi's. I have dominators though, second pair - love em! Don't know anything about the Bullet. I have owned both mtb and road sidi shoes. I have narrow feet. I wore my road Sidi's for 7 years before replacing them. My mtb shoes I replaced after about 3 years. They probably were still fine to wear, I just wanted the cool new red Dominators.  I have had the second pair of Dominators for the past 3 years as well, I have been rougher on these and it is starting to show on the toe portion of my right foot. The leather on the toe is getting thin, that is my push off and dab foot.
> 
> Funny about the Specialized shoes, every one I know who has them really dislikes them. Seems to be that every one thinks they are very uncomfortable. Do they hurt the bottom of your foot? That is what I have heard the most complaints about, pain and numbness to the bottom or ball of the foot.


It starts out as toe numbness and then the bottom of my feet around the ball of the foot start to really hurt. The shop guys told me to try moving the cleats around but that hasn't helped at all.
I'll go check out the Sidi's again this week ~ Thanks everyone


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Another vote for Sidi's. They last a long time and will form to your feet quicky, even stretching out a toe box a bit. Some advise that you get your new Sidi's wet, like standing in the bath tub or a creek crossing, and then wear until dry to speed up the shaping to your foot.

Don't judge how well the heel fits by walking in the shoe. Since the sole is made to not flex, your heel will lift up every step as if it is too big.

What you described is sometimes called hot foot. Before you start moving cleats and such make sure your foot is not sliding ever so slightly in the shoe causing the friction. If you always make sure you have a roomy toe box in your shoes, it may also allow the slight movement causing the hot foot.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

PI's tend to be very narrow...and way too narrow for me! i've never tried sidis...but they will most definitely be my next shoes. i have heard lots of good things about them.

i have been wearing diadoras...and they're great, comfy and not too hot...but they don't last very long!


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, another vote for sidi. They are just so comfortable. Only thing is that buckles get tiny branches often and I can't loosen the buckles. But, I haven't had that problem in a while since So Cal hasn't had much rain to grow massive vegetation. Anyway, A+++ for Sidi.


----------



## diannetics (Jan 20, 2008)

Another vote for Sidis. They are the only shoe I will buy for both road and mountain biking. They have held up extremely well and fit me like a glove. I have the dominators for mtb and buy them every time I find them on sale somewhere so I always have a pair or two in reserve


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

I think my husband nearly passed out when I told him how much the Dominators are so I'll be going with the Bullets!


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

brownieinSC said:


> I think my husband nearly passed out when I told him how much the Dominators are so I'll be going with the Bullets!


There is that... but, they'll last 3 times longer than any other shoe.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Sidi Dominator (again)*

I too must recommend the Sidi Dominator. They are expensive, but they last forever and as such will save money in the long run. I finally replaced my first pair after 7 years of HARD riding, including many adventure races in the muck. Actually, they aren't completely retired; I still have that pair as a back up for 24 hour races and such. Of course, I bought another pair of Dominators as my new shoe.

Also, the Dominator comes in a WIDE version.


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

Another vote for Sidi's, they're definitely expensive but worth every penny. I just got my second pair of Dominators and wouldn't even consider another shoe. I never notice the shoes when I'm riding, no hot spots or blisters. They're like wearing a pair of your favorite comfy pink slippers.I'd recommend a semi-custom or custom footbed to get a perfect fit.


----------



## Dan_O (Apr 11, 2007)

I bought a pair of Sidi Bullet 2 as a race shoe. They are comfortable, however the 'Leather' (Lorica?) tore on the side after no more than 50 hours use. 

They were in perfect condition, I hadn't crashed or abused them as they were only for race/training. They were also only used in dry conditions as much as possible due to their tendency to be extremely slippy if you need to hike or ride unclipped (and let every drop of water through to my feet!)

I have several other Shimano shoes for general trail use that have lasted 2+ years without any trouble. 

I returned them to Sidi, who wouldn't honour the warranty. After spending a little extra over other brands for perceived quality, I am very disappointed with both the quality of the shoe and the lack of 'Customer Service' from Sidi.


----------



## jckid (Dec 13, 2006)

I highly recommend Sidi's. I have been using the same pair for over 10 years and they still work great. The soles are starting to get a little worn, so I'll be looking for another pair soon. I will definitely go with Sidi again. They're expensive, but they last. I have also used their road shoes and motocross boots. They've been great as well. I wear Pearlizumi shorts, but wouldn't even consider them for shoes, but that's just me...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Yep, I like my Sidi Dominators. I'm on my second pair and they fit beautifully and hold up very well. Stiff enough to ride road, too, so I only have one pair of cycling shoes.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

brownieinSC said:


> It starts out as toe numbness and then the bottom of my feet around the ball of the foot start to really hurt. The shop guys told me to try moving the cleats around but that hasn't helped at all.
> I'll go check out the Sidi's again this week ~ Thanks everyone


Funny - this was my exact experience with Sidis, leading me to go back to my old BG Comps.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

I ordered the Dominators. I couldn't get my lbs to get them in for me to try on for size. I found them cheaper online and if I need to return them for the next .5 size up I can.


----------



## woopsadaisy (Oct 23, 2007)

Is this why I switched back to toe clips-- because I had specialized shoes?

maybe I should try the Sidi's?
they were my first and only click in experience. I rode them all spring and summer, and got to HATE them becuase I crashed so much not being able to get my dang foot out, and I had to always stop and retighten the cleats.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

I have to say I have had more screws come loose on my specialized but I don't have a problem clipping out. I would think that is in the cleats. I use the crank brothers that work with my Candy C pedals.


----------



## Scubee (Apr 11, 2004)

woopsadaisy said:


> Is this why I switched back to toe clips-- because I had specialized shoes?
> 
> maybe I should try the Sidi's?
> they were my first and only click in experience. I rode them all spring and summer, and got to HATE them becuase I crashed so much not being able to get my dang foot out, and I had to always stop and retighten the cleats.


No, that's not the shoes, it's the pedals. What kind of pedal were you using? I love my Egg Beaters - never a clipless incident, ever


----------



## Scubee (Apr 11, 2004)

I haven't tried the PI's but I vote for Sidi's all the way. My Dominators are 6 seasons and 7500 miles old and still going strong. Worth every penny of the $135 sale dollars I paid for them. Comes out to less than $25 a season so far. They are showing their age but are still holding up and they are VERY comfortable! When I have to replace them, I will be willing to pay full retail now that I know how great they are.

Good luck!

Lori


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Sidi's are awesome!*

I have been wearing my Dominator 5's for about a month now. They are much stiffer than my last shoe on the sole, my toes don't go to sleep and they are pretty comfortable. If you don't have to think about your shoes while pedaling, that is a good thing. I had a water crossing two weeks ago and now the toes are more molded to my feet also. 
Thanks for your advise everyone! I felt guilty spending the $$ for the shoes but I think now it was a good investment


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

brownieinSC said:


> Thanks for your advise everyone! I felt guilty spending the $$ for the shoes but I think now it was a good investment


You'll still be loving them in 2-3 years and it won't feel so bad :thumbsup:


----------



## drtgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

Another vote for Sidi Dominators. Mine took a beating for 3 years and even saw me through several long hike a bike sections of adventure races. 

Try looking online for a good deal.


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

I really can't remember how long I have had my Sidi Dominators; maybe 6 years? Hike a bike has never been a problem. I strongly suggest going for the Dominators -- I REALLY like the buckles and they will last almost forever. I need a new pair only because my feet have gotten a half size larger. 

I don't care for specialized -- I got a pair of their road shoes awhile back & they were trying to fix a problem that I didn't have; the result was achy knees. Exchanged them for a Sidi road shoe (velcro only) and all has been well since them. I have been trying to find a pair of the Women's Diadora mtn bike shoes with buckles (similar fit to Sidis) and so far, no luck.


----------



## kmoodymz3 (Feb 8, 2006)

aword4you said:


> You'll still be loving them in 2-3 years and it won't feel so bad :thumbsup:


Dominators rock, mine are 3 years old and I ride 4-6 days a week year round. They are still in great shape. Worth every penny and probably cost effective in the long run.


----------

